# DIY floor heating



## Moomie (Jul 30, 2008)

Is there any possibilities of installing in-floor heating on you own using an old hot water tank? How much do you guys think it would cost to install something like that on my own in a 22 x 36 garage?


----------



## 'the epoxy floor guy' (Aug 3, 2008)

Moomie,

You have touched on one of my other areas of expertise.  

First of all I am assuming you understand you will need to pour a concrete floor (either 2" of NEW over an existing or a new floor entirely) this will vary based on your area and if you will also DIY. If you already have a hot water heater the cost should break down something like this.  

Heating Source: $200 - $400 (your water heater)

Pump (Grundfos Cast Iron) $ 150  

Manifolds/ fittings/controls $200-$500

Pex Tubing ** MUST USE O2 BARRIER pipe ** 

Depending on insulation in structure and how far north in the country you are you will need to adjust your on center spacing.

Well Insulated/further south : 18" on center spacing 1/2" 800' ~ $350
Less Insulated/ Further NORTH: 12" on center Spacing 1/2" 1000' ~ $380 

A couple more tips for BEST performance plan on having 4 or 5 'loops'. or divide up your floor into 200' (target 250' MAX) lengths of pipe to keep the pump from overworking.

Make sure you mount your pump in a VERTICAL orientation for BEST performance.

Spend a couple extra bucks and add an Air Seperator (spirovent)

Don't forget the expansion tank (VERY IMPORTANT)

Making your own manifolds will save you TONS of $$$ check into it 

(I like using Vanguard's compression fittings on a copper manifold)

Hope this helps


----------



## tectonicfloors (Dec 7, 2011)

Now I can install the floor by my self but I think for polishing, I have to leave it for professional so do not make too much of a mess on the floor.


----------

